# Man skips mental exam to take joy ride on idling Trailways bus



## CHamilton (Oct 24, 2012)

Man skips mental exam to take joy ride on idling Trailways bus



> The man who stole a bus in Spokane on Monday had just skipped out on a mental evaluation at a nearby hospital.
> 
> Deputies recovered a stolen Northwestern Trailways bus in Spokane Valley after a patient walked away from a mental evaluation Monday morning and took the bus for a joy ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## Texan Eagle (Oct 24, 2012)

CHamilton said:


> Man skips mental exam to take joy ride on idling Trailways bus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Replace bus by train and it opens up a possibility several folks here at AU might be tempted to do sometime


----------



## rrdude (Oct 24, 2012)

Who _doesn't _travel with a


Reverser
Coach Key
Scanner........

............when traveling by train? (Of course the reverser probably doesn't work on the bulk of Amtrak's modern locos.......)

Anyway, I think you WIN for the best thread title this year!


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't those things have lockable doors? Seems like a gross oversight on the part of that driver. Good things

nothing worse happened.

BTW, the bus in question is more of an airport-rental-car-shuttle type of bus, rather than a full size over-the-road

coach. You can see photos/video of the bus and the young man who was arrested here:

http://www.khq.com/story/19881652/trailways-bus-stolen-from-downtown-spokane


----------



## rrdude (Oct 24, 2012)

fairviewroad said:


> Don't those things have lockable doors? Seems like a gross oversight on the part of that driver. Good things
> 
> nothing worse happened.
> 
> ...


THAT's not a bus! That's nothing more than a modified pick-up or van......No wonder the nut-case could drive it, *anyone* could.............

Now, if it was an MCI, Prevost, or _real_ motorcoach, it may have taken some mad-skills to get the thing in gear, unless he had been trained.........


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 24, 2012)

fairviewroad said:


> Don't those things have lockable doors? Seems like a gross oversight on the part of that driver. Good things
> 
> nothing worse happened.
> 
> ...


That driver was probably waiting to pick up passengers.

But yeah, I woouldn't call that a bus. I thought that somebody had stolen a DL3!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 24, 2012)

rrdude said:


> Who _doesn't _travel with a
> 
> 
> Reverser
> ...



I thought we were not supposed to talk about this outside of The Gathering. :lol:


----------



## JayPea (Oct 24, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > Don't those things have lockable doors? Seems like a gross oversight on the part of that driver. Good things
> ...



The bus in question had just gotten in from Sandpoint, ID. I don't know if it is the same bus that makes the return to Sandpoint, which departs Spokane at 9:45 AM or not. When the story first came over the local news I too thought it was a full sized bus instead of the smaller shuttle-type bus.


----------

